# ping: ericschevy



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

All I see on here is Mustangs and knowing what a big fan of Ford's you are I figured I would show you a video of a real car.  This video was taken of my old man taking the car out of his garage getting ready to put it in mine. Idles a bit rough but we just replaced the manifold and carb to a high rise manifold and 2 double pumpers. Figured we would finish it in the driveway. This is also the last time the car was running. My dad passed 8 days later and it is sitting in a bag in my garage now. Just don't have the heart to fire it up. Will try to find a video of the car when we were running open headers. This video is of a "quiet" car with full exhaust.

Turn your volume up a bit and enjoy


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Will try to find video of my '95 Formula that I had with a 383 in it. I was pushing 663hp to the rear wheels naturally aspirated of course. Both cars were street legal, ate Fords and shitted Mopars lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

DUDE!!!!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about! It's cars like this that make me appretiate GM that much more. I'm jellous to say the least..
Eat that Ford guys..LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My Chevy truck only has a 327 but it's quite a little runner..


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

02 TA WS6 sexiest car besides aston martin


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Nuthin like american muscle


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

maybe one of these days we'll have a burnout contest,


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

I <3 cars that dont have cylinders, not to mention 9800rpm





Oh and my friend tylers car sounds awesome!!!!
http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c...ap/?action=view&current=octfirstfireup034.flv


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> maybe one of these days we'll have a burnout contest,
> YouTube - 1968 Charger Burnout


Is that your Charger?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Coletrain said:


> Is that your Charger?


No, I'm messin with ya.. LOL I wish..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> I <3 cars that dont have cylinders, not to mention 9800rpm
> YouTube - peri-port-20b-fc
> 
> Oh and my friend tylers car sounds awesome!!!!
> Video of first startup - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


What is that? A rotory engine?


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

this was our tire car... that we destroyed..
brians burnout Video by DriftPA.com, SAVE 66 RAW! - MySpace Video


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> What is that? A rotory engine?


Yea. first is a 3rotor, my frieds car is a 13b out of a Fd3s rx7, completley rebuilt


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Drftroadster said:


> Yea. first is a 3rotor, my frieds car is a 13b out of a Fd3s rx7, completley rebuilt


That first one has one hell of a throtle response..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> DUDE!!!!!!!!! That's what I'm talking about! It's cars like this that make me appretiate GM that much more. I'm jellous to say the least..
> Eat that Ford guys..LOL


You know what i dont get?? Why the hate...Yeah I like Mustangs but i appreciate any nice car, ya know what i mean? I just think the mustang is a great everyday driver..of course if I was going up to the drags or something i would take that camaro...but Chevy, Ford they both make nice cars. Its all in how much money you have..the more money the faster you go..period.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Drftroadster said:


> Yea. first is a 3rotor, my frieds car is a 13b out of a Fd3s rx7, *completley rebuilt*


Cause they only last like 40k. Lol


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Cause they only last like 40k. Lol


Rotories are like communism, works in theory, not so much in the real world


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> You know what i dont get?? Why the hate...Yeah I like Mustangs but i appreciate any nice car, ya know what i mean? I just think the mustang is a great everyday driver..of course if I was going up to the drags or something i would take that camaro...but Chevy, Ford they both make nice cars. Its all in how much money you have..the more money the faster you go..period.


False, the last car i did for a friend, made 340whp... out of a 1.6 liter the car weighs 1900lbs, buy used parts, turbos, injectors, fab what you dont have. speed can be cheap just have to know how.


----------

